# Through The Red Mountain



## Luís Cardoso (31 Aug 2016)

*Through The Red Mountain*
#############

*Setup Date*: 27-08-2016

*Tank*: Aquaeden WaterCube 60x36x30

*Cabinet*: DYI

*Light*: Chihiros Aquasky 601

*Filtration*: Tetra EX600 Plus with Equo Stilla and jbl symec, lily pipes outflow ADA P4 and inflow VIV

*CO2*: Do!Aqua difuse

*Hardscape*: Lava Rocks 20kg

*Substrat*: ADA Aquasoil Amazonia

*Fertilization*: EI

*Plants: *
See picture below

*Photos:*
IMG_20160627_132632 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_20160713_154026 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_20160707_113203 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_20160729_113657 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Presentation1 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_20160827_092027 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

*3º Day*

IMG_2081 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regars,
Luís Cardoso


----------



## CooKieS (31 Aug 2016)

Love the path details, good work!


----------



## Gage Harford (31 Aug 2016)

Wow very nice.  I really appreciate the pics showing how the scape is help up.


----------



## tadabis (31 Aug 2016)

CooKieS said:


> Love the path details, good work!


+1 Good job!


----------



## tmiravent (1 Sep 2016)

Nice rock work!


----------



## ADA (1 Sep 2016)

Nice work, after you moved the left tallest rock from pic 3-4 and added substrate it really has taken shape nicely.


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Sep 2016)

Nicely executed


----------



## Luís Cardoso (1 Sep 2016)

CooKieS said:


> Love the path details, good work!





Gage Harford said:


> Wow very nice.  I really appreciate the pics showing how the scape is help up.





tadabis said:


> +1 Good job!





tmiravent said:


> Nice rock work!





ADA said:


> Nice work, after you moved the left tallest rock from pic 3-4 and added substrate it really has taken shape nicely.





Tim Harrison said:


> Nicely executed


Thank's to all of you.
Let's see how it grows...


----------



## CooKieS (1 Sep 2016)

Are you on full power with the chihiros?

Beware it's very strong, algae love it...I used my 45cm chihiros with dimmer position 5 (8 is full power)


----------



## Luís Cardoso (1 Sep 2016)

CooKieS said:


> Are you on full power with the chihiros?
> 
> Beware it's very strong, algae love it...I used my 45cm chihiros with dimmer position 5 (8 is full power)


Yes it is on full power.
I know its strong.
On the last setup i was using two levels above the maximum.


----------



## rodoselada (1 Sep 2016)

very nice setup Luis!!!!!!


----------



## zozo (1 Sep 2016)

How beautiful simple lava rock can be..  This indeed is a very well executed setup.. Never was a fan of lava rock in an aquarium, but this one turns me completely around.  I realy love this one..


----------



## Luís Cardoso (7 Sep 2016)

*10 days after

07-09-2016 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Luís Cardoso*


----------



## Luís Cardoso (8 Oct 2016)

Growing slow.
Some problems with algae due to high itensity light...
But i think that now its on his way...

IMG_2218 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2220 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2221 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2223 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2224 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_2225 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## tmiravent (8 Oct 2016)

Like it! 
Very nice harscape! 
Let's wait for the plants do their part.
cheers


----------



## Staticrzr (15 Oct 2016)

following all your topics. I'm a great fan really. 
Can you give some info on the fert regime used?  Hope you don't mind but must probably I'll try to mimic this scape as best I can. 
keep up the good work.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 Oct 2016)

Staticrzr said:


> following all your topics. I'm a great fan really.
> Can you give some info on the fert regime used?  Hope you don't mind but must probably I'll try to mimic this scape as best I can.
> keep up the good work.


Well the mix is the same that i use on the other tank
1000ml dosing 1ml to 10l of tank water
- KNO3 - 52g
- KH2PO4 - 8gr
- K2SO4 - 50gr
- MgSO4.7H2O - 125gr
- Micro - 12gr
- Ascorbic Acid - 1gr
- Potassium Sorbate - 0.4gr
Actually i'm using 8ml of this mix, but will decrease the dose on the future based on the water tests.
Regards,
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Staticrzr (16 Oct 2016)

the only reason for using ascorbic acid and potassium sorbate is for mixing micro and Macro in the same solution?
I've also noticed that you're using more MgSO4.7H2O compared to "normal EI"  let's say. Would you be so kind and elaborate on that please?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 Oct 2016)

Staticrzr said:


> the only reason for using ascorbic acid and potassium sorbate is for mixing micro and Macro in the same solution?
> I've also noticed that you're using more MgSO4.7H2O compared to "normal EI"  let's say. Would you be so kind and elaborate on that please?


Yes it is, but even if you make the solutions separately you can use ascorbic acid to improve stability of micros.
MG is a macro, but usually present on tap water, but here my water is so hard that i only use RO water on my tanks, for that reason i add it to my mix.
http://www.ukaps.org/index.php?page=dosing-with-dry-salts this is an excelent article about fert regime.


----------



## Dantrasy (16 Oct 2016)

Looks so much better now the rocks have aged. Wonderful scape! Some dark green moss in the vacant spot would be nice.


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Oct 2016)

Wow, that looks amazing


----------



## Staticrzr (16 Oct 2016)

Louis, thank again for the  fast response. My tap water is also hard and I have a ro unit on order. I was thinking of reminarilizing the ro water with http://www.theshrimptank.com/water-conditioners/salty-shrimp-shrimp-mineral-gh-kh/
Using your ferts will avoid using the above?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 Oct 2016)

Staticrzr said:


> Louis, thank again for the  fast response. My tap water is also hard and I have a ro unit on order. I was thinking of reminarilizing the ro water with http://www.theshrimptank.com/water-conditioners/salty-shrimp-shrimp-mineral-gh-kh/
> Using your ferts will avoid using the above?


On a planted tank i dont ser the need of that. If you want to raise a little bit kh /gh just mix tap water to the ro water.
But for my experience with this fert and ro water it works very well.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Nov 2016)

Some updates.
On the past 28th October Twinstar Iberica sent me the new Twinstar RGB 600E light for testing purposes.
Here are some pictues of the aquarium.
These two photos where taken with the same settings on the machine.

Chihiros aquasky 601 at full power

IMG_2285 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Twinstar RGB 600E Light

IMG_2288 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


I have make some changes on plants on the aquarium.
This is the actual state of him, two weeks after the new light and a big trimm on the middle

IMG_2299 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


Another issue on this tank is fertilization.
I'm now dosing 2x EI recomend doses.
Is the only way to the get 0,1 ppm of PO4 and 2-5 ppm of no3 on the day after before fertilization.
Can't understand why this is happening.
And was not of the introduction of the new light unit, it's a old issue.

regards,
Luis Cardoso


----------



## AndreiD (13 Nov 2016)

What ferts are you using ? i had this problem with Easy Life Fosfo . I switched to KNO3 and KH2PO4 and problem was fixed

Also using Easy Life Fero , but this one is ok for my tank .


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Nov 2016)

AndreiD said:


> What ferts are you using ? i had this problem with Easy Life Fosfo . I switched to KNO3 and KH2PO4 and problem was fixed
> 
> Also using Easy Life Fero , but this one is ok for my tank .


Dry salts and make my own solutions.
The problem isn't the ferts.
The other tank is normal with the same bottle of fert


----------



## EdwinK (13 Nov 2016)

Most probably new Aquasoil is the problem. If you can get a hold of ADA catalogue there is a chart that shows PO4 absorption speed.


----------



## tmiravent (13 Nov 2016)

Luís Cardoso said:


> Dry salts and make my own solutions.
> The problem isn't the ferts.
> The other tank is normal with the same bottle of fert





EdwinK said:


> Most probably new Aquasoil is the problem. If you can get a hold of ADA catalogue there is a chart that shows PO4 absorption speed.




Hi Luís,
here is my small advice...

_Low PO4:_
i had the same issue with my tank's, lack of PO4.
Especially with the smaller one, the lack of PO4 was unbalancing everything.

_Fert's:_
I looked at your fert and comparing with my solution, i used the double of KH2PO4!
I suggest that you try first with and extra bottle, with the extra dose of KH2PO4 and see if it solves.

_Testing PO4:_
I believe that you're using JBL PO4 sensitive test (if not forget this),
what i watched is that below 1ppm growth almost stop's and algae take advance...
We know that these test's and not 100% accurate, so i target the result for PO4 between 1 and 2 ppm (try not to go higher than 3ppm)

love this tank,
cheers


----------



## CooKieS (13 Nov 2016)

Nice to see an comparaison of the chihiros led vs. Twinstar led...please continue to review this. 
 A friend of mine has just ordered one 600ES too, can't wait too see it live!


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Nov 2016)

tmiravent said:


> Hi Luís,
> here is my small advice...
> 
> _Low PO4:_
> ...



Yes these are the test i use.
Well Tiago, this is what i am dosing daily on my tank
- 12ppm of No3
- 1.1ppm of PO4 
- 4,5 ppm of K
The day after before fertilization i have
Po4 - 0.1 ppm
No3 < 5 ppm
Ph before co2 - 7
KH - 1,5º
Gh - 7º
As you see the nitrates are consumed too.
Realy strange this tank


----------



## EdwinK (13 Nov 2016)

That means 7 ppm NO3 per day is consumed. You could blame a test or a denitrification is happening somewhere. Try to measure NO3 after adding ferts.


----------



## tmiravent (14 Nov 2016)

Well Tiago, this is what i am dosing daily on my tank
- 12ppm of No3
- 1.1ppm of PO4
- 4,5 ppm of K
The day after before fertilization i have
Po4 - 0.1 ppm
No3 < 5 ppm
Ph before co2 - 7
KH - 1,5º
Gh - 7º
As you see the nitrates are consumed too.
Realy strange this tank

Hi Luís,
i don't know 'who to blame' for 'eating' all the food...
Maybe the plants, maybe the soil, maybe the filter... (maybe all!)
But, it the tank eat's soo much, give him food! 
I would try to keep NO3 in that level, at least if you want really red colours.

Don't forget that twinstar light 'looks' a bit week at naked eye, but the PAR is very high! (I think is because of led's mix and also the diffuser.)
In light power, i 'think' you'll get close values with Chihiros and Twinstar fixtures. (i'll try to measure that Chihiros model)
High speed = high food!


----------



## Nuno M. (14 Nov 2016)

EdwinK said:


> That means 7 ppm NO3 per day is consumed. You could blame a test or a denitrification is happening somewhere. Try to measure NO3 after adding ferts.



Vulcanic Rock's might be the answer on this one, very pourous rocks ...


----------



## Luís Cardoso (24 Nov 2016)

*24-11-2016*
Starting to look fine...
I have achieved to stabilize the fer values by duplicate the po4 on my AIO Mix.
Before fertilization i have on the tank
NO3 - 5 a 10 ppm
PO4 - 0,2 a 0,4 ppm


tmiravent said:


> You were right Tiago


Have taken the eheim skimm and replaced the filter with a Eheim PRO 4+ 250T
Let's see if it enters on cruise control mode...




IMG_2308 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Luís Cardoso


----------



## AndreiD (25 Nov 2016)

What Micros/Fe are you dosing and how much ?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (26 Nov 2016)

AndreiD said:


> What Micros/Fe are you dosing and how much ?


Micromix Plus and add 10gr  on 1L


----------



## Luís Cardoso (30 Nov 2016)

*30-11-2016*

Black background



IMG_2310 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

And translucid...



IMG_2311 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


Luís Cardoso


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (30 Nov 2016)

White bg, please!


----------



## CooKieS (30 Nov 2016)

Is that P.Simulans? 

Love the look of this tank, great job


----------



## Luís Cardoso (1 Dec 2016)

CooKieS said:


> Is that P.Simulans?
> 
> Love the look of this tank, great job


Yes they are.
The color looks strange because they were sleeping


----------



## bobiciupe (1 Dec 2016)

hello! i am wondering for a while if the twinstar does have any positive efect on the setups, what experience did you have with it?

PS: very nice thank, by the way!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (1 Dec 2016)

Luís Cardoso said:


> The color looks strange because they were sleeping



I wondered about their color too, quite unusual.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (2 Dec 2016)

bobiciupe said:


> hello! i am wondering for a while if the twinstar does have any positive efect on the setups, what experience did you have with it?
> 
> PS: very nice thank, by the way!


Hi.
Well for me there are two visible bennefits, more O2 for the fish and the sterilization of water. The other effects are more dificult to see


----------



## Orestes (20 Dec 2016)

Hello:

Based on you experience. I would like to know your review about Chihiros E Series and Twinstar Led. 

What do you think is better? I'm going to start a new layout and I have to decide between this two lights. 

Regards!


----------



## Luís Cardoso (12 Feb 2017)

Hi.
Well this tank is giving me a strong headache.
I can't get rid of the green filamentous algae.
I have tried a lot of things.
Actually i am giving a last chance to the tank.
Have replaced the twinstar with the chihiros again, dimmed the light intesity to about 50%.
If with this settings they apeear again , the tanlk as ended.
Actual photo after one week of massive clean of hardscape and big trimm.



IMG_21365 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr
Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## alex08 (12 Feb 2017)

I've been waiting for an update from you, sorry to see you still have problems with it. 
Wish the best!


----------



## greedy (13 Feb 2017)

Luis, very nice scape.Can you tell me potassium sorbate with ascorbic acid helps from backterial colonisation in fertiliser or it helps from muld formation at the container bottom?You use acorbic acid from where( tablets, solutions)?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Feb 2017)

greedy said:


> Luis, very nice scape.Can you tell me potassium sorbate with ascorbic acid helps from backterial colonisation in fertiliser or it helps from muld formation at the container bottom?You use acorbic acid from where( tablets, solutions)?


Yes it is.
The sorbate and ascorbic acid acts like a stabilizer for the solution,  it is used to make a all-in-one solution too.
I have bought both on powder.
All the shops who sells fert diy has it.


----------



## zgmarkozg (13 Feb 2017)

looking great.


----------



## Million (13 Feb 2017)

How did you prop up the rocks before filling in substrate?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Feb 2017)

Million said:


> How did you prop up the rocks before filling in substrate?


Hi. 
Roofmate and silicon.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (26 Feb 2017)

Hi.
Another week has passed

Before
url=https://flic.kr/p/StmdNZ]

[/url]IMG_2383-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

After



IMG_2384-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

I'm increasing now one more level of light intensity.
Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Luís Cardoso (14 Mar 2017)

After holidays and with Twinstar RGB dimmed to 70%


11-03-2017



IMG_20170312_181000 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



After cleaning



14-03-2017



IMG_2404 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Setup Twinstar to 100% and double the fertilization.
Let's see if there are any results.

Regards

Luís Cardoso


----------



## CooKieS (14 Mar 2017)

How did you dimmed the twinstar light?

Good luck with the invasion of cyanobacteria...you can try black molly fish and ADA bacter 100.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (14 Mar 2017)

CooKieS said:


> How did you dimmed the twinstar light?
> 
> Good luck with the invasion of cyanobacteria...you can try black molly fish and ADA bacter 100.


With a normal led dimmer.
It works.
Thank you.
They are here since the begining...


----------



## BexHaystack (14 Mar 2017)

Wow! Lovely tank  what type of Neon tetras are those?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (14 Mar 2017)

BexHaystack said:


> Wow! Lovely tank  what type of Neon tetras are those?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks
Paracheidon Simulans are the fish


----------



## Luís Cardoso (28 Mar 2017)

28-03-2017


IMG_2417-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Chrispowell (28 Mar 2017)

Luis, fantastic as ever!


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Mar 2017)

It's all good...I particularly like the "after holiday shot" with the longer stems at the back tho'.
It gives the impression of greater depth, and looks more natural.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (28 Mar 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> It's all good...I particularly like the "after holiday shot" with the longer stems at the back tho'.
> It gives the impression of greater depth, and looks more natural.


That is the main objective.
But i had lots of problems on this tank.
I think now its time to make bushy rotalas...


----------



## Luís Cardoso (12 Apr 2017)

12-04-2017
Maintance day...

Before




IMG_2438-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


After



IMG_2451-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Regards,
Luís Cardoso


----------



## BarryH (12 Apr 2017)

Another vote for the "after holiday shot" really like that one. As Tim says it looks more natural.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (21 Apr 2017)

*Final photo is near...*

*

IMG_2462-Editar-2 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso
*


----------



## cosmin_ruz (21 Apr 2017)

We're waiting!


----------



## CooKieS (21 Apr 2017)

Awesome recovery! How did you win against cyanobacteria?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (21 Apr 2017)

CooKieS said:


> Awesome recovery! How did you win against cyanobacteria?


I din't  they appear sometimes...
Basicly much cleaning, much siphoning...


----------



## Luís Cardoso (11 May 2017)

Little Update....

11-05-2017

Before



IMG_2585-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



After



IMG_2588-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


Regards

Luís Cardoso


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 May 2017)

Very very nice Luis


----------



## Luís Cardoso (19 May 2017)

Little brother is borning...



IMG_2596-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 May 2017)

Looks good Luis, what are the planting plans for the smaller sibling?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (19 May 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Looks good Luis, what are the planting plans for the smaller sibling?


I'm studying... but it will have much color...


----------



## Luís Cardoso (21 Jun 2017)

Growing after trimming...



19062017-_MG_2793-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Doubu (22 Jun 2017)

Looks awesome! May I ask if you use additional lighting when taking these photos? They are absolutely crystal clear!


----------



## Luís Cardoso (22 Jun 2017)

Doubu said:


> Looks awesome! May I ask if you use additional lighting when taking these photos? They are absolutely crystal clear!


Thanks...
Sometimes o use another light yes.
On the last photo it only the twinstar light.


----------



## alex08 (23 Jun 2017)

Everything is so clean, so nice! Glad to see it getting healthy again.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (17 Jul 2017)

Last shot before disassemble...


Roots - 17072017 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr
It was a tricky tank to maintain.
But the ended result it was not bad
Thanks for following.
Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## CooKieS (17 Jul 2017)

Lovely!


----------



## Daveslaney (17 Jul 2017)

Fantastic, Your scapes and journals are always inspirational .


----------



## Luís Cardoso (11 Aug 2017)

*IAPLC # 338*



IMG_2462-Editar-2 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards,

Luís Cardoso


----------



## Chrispowell (11 Aug 2017)

Congrats! Stunning tank!


----------

